# [RELEASE] Alg Database/Learning Website



## Skewbed (Feb 24, 2017)

I just launched a website to help cubers learn algs.

https://skewbed.github.io/

I am currently working on highlighting the algs that you haven't learned.

It has a beginner variation of ZZ-CT (found from https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/zz-ct-for-beginners-22-algs-and-zz-mgct.62066/), and WV.

If you have any feedback or alg set ideas, please tell me.

The source code is on GitHub, if you want to see: https://github.com/skewbed/skewbed.github.io.

I hope this was helpful!


----------

